# Where can I dl Calcubetimer?



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 24, 2009)

I Googled Calcubetimer and clicked the first link, gnehrz.net and it takes me to a page saying I've been suspended. I've been here before but I couldn't download the thing because I didn't have an unzip program. What happened to the site?


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 24, 2009)

http://cube.garron.us/cct/


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 24, 2009)

Alpha Shenron said:


> I couldn't download the thing because I didn't have an unzip program.


Windows can open .zip natively.


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks . They must have just recently moved.


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 24, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Alpha Shenron said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't download the thing because I didn't have an unzip program.
> ...



What should I open the program with then?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 24, 2009)

You can't double-click it and open it? XP and Vista can do that without a third-party program like WinRar.


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 24, 2009)

No it asks me when I'm about to download it to choose a program to open it with.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 24, 2009)

Alpha Shenron said:


> No it asks me when I'm about to download it to choose a program to open it with.



Windows Explorer... ...


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 25, 2009)

What's wrong with it? It just won't run.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 25, 2009)

When you download it... select Save, not Open. Save it. Open it by right clicking on the file and selecting Unzip file. Done.


----------



## bundat (Feb 25, 2009)

Also, you might need the Java Runtime Environment to run it.
Get JRE from www.java.com


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll use this thread instead of making a new one. 

Recently, my CCT stopped working, says the jar file is corrupt, (it's in the same folder and everything) it was only version 0.9.2, so I decided to download the latest one. 

I went to lucas' site and tried to download 0.9.4 but when I try to extract the .zip it says that the archive is either in unknown format or damaged. I've tried extracting with explorer, winzip, winrar and powerarchiver and none work, I tried downloading version 0.9.3 and got the same problem. 

help please?

edit - I've worked out the problem. The download keep failing so I'm not getting the full file. 

Please could someone upload this somewhere else?


----------



## jsh33 (Aug 2, 2009)

I downloaded it just now using Firefox under Ubuntu at http://cube.garron.us/cct/files/cct-0.9.4.zip (It worked fine)
You could try it at my site: http://cubesolving.com/files/cct-0.9.4.zip


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 2, 2009)

jsh33 said:


> I downloaded it just now using Firefox under Ubuntu at http://cube.garron.us/cct/files/cct-0.9.4.zip (It worked fine)
> You could try it at my site: http://cubesolving.com/files/cct-0.9.4.zip



Thanks, the second link worked fine and downloaded it at nearly 300KBps

From garron.us it was struggling to get past 3KBps and then it gave up. Must be something up with lucas's servers.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 2, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Thanks, the second link worked fine and downloaded it at nearly 30
> From garron.us it was struggling to get past 3KBps and then it gave up. Must be something up with lucas's servers.


Really? I can download CCT in two seconds for regular HTTP download at Stanford. I'll check again at home.

If anyone (multiple people, ideally) is willing to mirror CCT download files, I can add links on the CCT site. I would add a disclaimer, though. And I need some assurance that the mirroring will stay online and up-to-date.


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 2, 2009)

well, when I say 'must be' I mean 'might be'. It's just strange that I can download it no problem from somewhere else.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> If anyone (multiple people, ideally) is willing to mirror CCT download files, I can add links on the CCT site. I would add a disclaimer, though. And I need some assurance that the mirroring will stay online and up-to-date.



Sure, I can put it on the koii site and/or OSU's sever. I've done some seo on both sites too, so they've gone up in ranking, both making the first page of google results for some queries now  This might help make CCT easier to find.

Edit:
Although, searching "CCT" gives the correct site on the first page of results too...


----------



## Kingsman08 (Jul 31, 2011)

when i try to open this, i get a window saying that it couldnt find the file? what does this mean


----------



## cubernya (Jul 31, 2011)

Please don't bump 2 year old threads...

anyway, I think I know what you mean. Most people do this. You have to extract it to my documents (or where ever) first, otherwise it doesn't open properly


----------

